# Sound and Communication Apprenticeship



## Marioalosangeles (Feb 24, 2018)

Hey everyone, 

I interviewed for an apprentice position at IBEW local 11 in commerce CA. I scored a low 82, with 52 people ahead of me and 21 who scored same as me. Within three hours it went from 52 to 56 ahead of me. Does anyone know what the average wait is for those numbers? I heard for the SAP program it's a bit less of a wait. I haven't met anyone else going for that program, most people go for inside wireman. 
Any insight would help. Thanks!


----------



## SoCal8 (Dec 2, 2017)

In the same boat since January, have you got called or heard anything new yet?


----------

